# Has anyone else missed getting star fragments?



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Aug 6, 2020)

I feel so dumb. The day before yesterday, I had my second meteor shower since starting the game in March. But I forgot to play yesterday after spending all that time wishing on shooting stars, so I did not get a single fragment. 

Has anyone else done this?


----------



## SugarMage (Aug 6, 2020)

Isabelle doesn't always announce when there will be shooting stars - in fact, she rarely does! I've gotten a ton on nights there was no warning... Just a heads up for future reference!


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Aug 6, 2020)

SugarMage said:


> Isabelle doesn't always announce when there will be shooting stars - in fact, she rarely does! I've gotten a ton on nights there was no warning... Just a heads up for future reference!


Ah, good to know, thanks! 

Next time I will have to remember to pick them up the next day.


----------



## Rosch (Aug 6, 2020)

Happened to me several times, even if I just had light showers and wished 5 times.

I play everyday but I don't pick up and sell shells anymore, so I don't comb my beach nowadays. My everyday routine is to just craft gifts, then give them to my villagers, then run to Ables and check for new clothes, then Nooks to sell whatever the villagers gave me, then end the game.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 6, 2020)

SugarMage said:


> Isabelle doesn't always announce when there will be shooting stars - in fact, she rarely does! I've gotten a ton on nights there was no warning... Just a heads up for future reference!


I’ve played every day since March and Isabelle has never, not even once, announced a meteor shower on my island


----------



## marshallows (Aug 6, 2020)

if there's a clear night on your island, it won't hurt to just do a lap around your island to check for celeste spawn! waiting on isabelle to announce a meteor shower is a hit or miss (more miss than often hit lol..) majority of my celeste encounters have been just me regularly checking after 8pm to see if she showed up on my island 

sometimes my villagers tells me too before i even get to do that lap around my island that they saw celeste wandering around!


----------



## Manah (Aug 6, 2020)

I never feel like playing in the evening after doing dailies on five characters, so I tend to miss all the unannounced showers. If I catch the odd shooting star on my non-main characters and forget to go look for their DIY bottle, I usually forget about their fragments as well.

Btw, has anyone's Celeste ever disappeared randomly? I thought she's supposed to be around until 4 AM, but one time I got recipes from her with two characters, and when I logged in with the third she was gone. That was around 10 PM or so.


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, I did this after wishing on stars at @dizzy bone's island.


----------



## niconii (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve done this a couple of times recently! Seeing as I’m rarely short on bells and don’t really have to comb the beach anymore after keeping a bunch of shells in my storage I sometimes forget to comb the beach.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 6, 2020)

yep, did this a lot when time travelling...
I accidentally travelled after 12am, jumped to the next day and missed all my frags.. LOL

welp, ya live and ya learn.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah, I've had a few minor ones that weren't announced.
Managed to get a handful of fragments from those, and I've had three large meteor showers since I started in April.


----------



## yuckyrat (Aug 6, 2020)

I always seem to miss shooting stars/meteor showers, and therefore fragments are a rarity for me. I wish there were _some _indicator of when they'll happen besides the off chance Isabelle mentions it.


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 6, 2020)

There's definitely times where I've forgotten. I'll TT forgetting that I made some wishes and I'll lose the star fragments T-T


----------



## dragonair (Aug 6, 2020)

Isabelle has let me know about meteor showers each time, but on nights that I have slower shooting stars she doesn't say anything about them. I haven't had an actual meteor shower in a long while but I did forget to collect the one star fragment I would've gotten from the stray shooting star I wished on the other day. TT v TT


----------



## Hedgehugs (Aug 6, 2020)

I actually do this a lot, like, more than 5 times, oopsie... Anyway, I have like 150+ star fragments in my storage so I'm not missing much. 

At this point, I just wish on stars unconsciously because I'm used to doing it after I hear the ping and it's kinda nice to see the animation.


----------



## eko (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes! I did this during my last meteor shower... had such a busy week that I forgot to check the beach afterwards


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Not really, I try to make sure and check the day after shooting or meteor shower.


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 6, 2020)

I also missed getting star fragments once, but I was time travelling and forgot that I wished on stars on one night and completely didn't remember and skipped a day when I need the inclines and bridges to be built asap...


----------

